# Gloat thread



## JohnPW (29 May 2014)

Are we allow to have a gloat thread? For the purposes of this thread, I think tools got from family and friends, whether free or paid for, should not be included. And you have to include a pic.


----------



## Mr_P (29 May 2014)

I mentioned this on the buck thread but here goes again

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291150718933? ... 1497.l2649

and a few other bits and bobs
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111322545006? ... 1497.l2649
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stanley-No-80 ... true&rt=nc
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331166810042? ... 1497.l2649
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181364674563? ... 1497.l2649

I Love ebay


----------



## JohnPW (29 May 2014)

Those are nice buys, but IMO out of those only the 5 wooden planes+mallet+saw at £9.40 is possibly gloat-worthy, but if you collected then they're most defintely gloat-worthy  

My starter is a Record "war finish" no 7 for £15.

As bought:





Cleaned:




I had to make a 60 mile round trip on my bike to pick up though. The handles I think are rosewood, the rear i don't think is original.


----------



## Mr_P (29 May 2014)

That's a great buy. 

Wait until TobyTools gets here, he is the master.

Edit:

Actually my greatest achievement is probably an I.Sorby no.5 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-very-Rare-I ... 7675.l2557

Purchased for £40 from a stall at the last David Stanley international auction. Mine isn't as good as that one (replacement iron and jappaning not perfect) but considering that place was crawling with experts and dealers its my best find to date. OK I'll admit I didn't know its value when I saw it but I did know it was rare.


----------



## tobytools (29 May 2014)

Mr_P":3g787zg4 said:


> That's a great buy.
> 
> Wait until TobyTools gets here, he is the master.



Speak of the devil and he shall appear 
Hmmmm, considering I spend an unhealthy amount of time on eBay lol.
Ok, 
What you want to see,
Norris
Mitresss 
Infills
Woodies 
Chariots 
Shoulder 


Carl ask Jimi if I still have the eye

TT


----------



## tobytools (29 May 2014)

Stanley no53 spokeshave I think,
Edward preston spokeshave,sole to Adidat 
Record no 5.5ss 2 1/4" iron (rareish)
Brass bullnose by greenslade birtol sold to another ukw member (sorry can't remember who)
Stanley scarper plane with no22 toothing iron. 

That was a good day 

TT


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 May 2014)

I think I should get a scarper plane.


----------



## tobytools (29 May 2014)

phil.p":2k2xny4q said:


> I think I should get a scarper plane.



Waste of time, nightmare to set up use ect, card scrapers and a no80 are the way forwards. 
If you do don't waste your money on an hock replacement iron.

TT 

(Do I class as a gloat)


----------



## Mr_P (29 May 2014)

Toby has the eye, mine now has glasses.

Whats wrong with the hock iron ?

Heard good things but never tried them.


----------



## tobytools (29 May 2014)

Mr_P":3j60jt6v said:


> Toby has the eye, mine now has glasses.
> 
> Whats wrong with the hock iron ?
> 
> Heard good things but never tried them.


Irons made by hock are fantastic, the scraper iron is fine but a waste of money, IMHO. Some may love it, as for the plane well get one and you tell me mate , but I've never taken to it, but.... I haven't sold it. Maby one day I'll go back to it but for now it's away in a box somewhere. 

I just have dumb luck. If we did a thread on rip offs if probably have the eye for that too. Not anymore tho. I'm a tad smarter these days, or so I like to believe 

Thanks mate
TT


----------



## Racers (29 May 2014)

Going to buy some Burmese teak boards tomorrow ;-)

Pete


----------



## tobytools (29 May 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271495001097 

Most recent purchase. For those tight jobs 
TT


----------



## Racers (29 May 2014)

tobytools":3rbr4mct said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271495001097
> 
> Most recent purchase. For those tight jobs
> TT




Nice one Toby, I love mine, it cost less as it had non matching handles, I made some new ones for it.

Pete


----------



## Mr_P (29 May 2014)

Nice one Pete, now that's a gloat.

Come on own up, who grabbed this mitre

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131196696990? ... 1426.l2649

wasn't watching thought it would go for a lot more.

Congrats Toby, not my area but guessing it was a bargain ?


----------



## JohnPW (29 May 2014)

We need prices, otherwise how can you gloat? Come on, I think we're getting a bit too extravagant here with £160 planes, regardless of what the plane is! 

To bring it down to the proper gloat-able level, here's a Record 053 adjustable mouth spokeshave for the equivalent of £2 (from a joblot).


----------



## Mr_P (29 May 2014)

Hard to price things from job lots, I'll have a bash minus £60 for this and its early days.


----------



## marcros (29 May 2014)

Racers":2hszals0 said:


> tobytools":2hszals0 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271495001097
> ...



I got one of these earlier in the year having fancied one since seeing jimis on a thread. Sharpening the thing is a task and a half- if anybody masters it, I would give beer tokens if they would do mine!


----------



## tobytools (29 May 2014)

marcros":r9x5dp8w said:


> Racers":r9x5dp8w said:
> 
> 
> > tobytools":r9x5dp8w said:
> ...



I've heard that sharpening is a nightmare for these but one done it's superb, mine arrived today so not had much of a look I awaying expert advice from a friend 

Pete- pics of handles. I want to turn some spalted holly and make 2 new handles. I'm a tool tart.

Plane plane P

Wait for it everyone....
TT


----------



## jimi43 (29 May 2014)

As Toby mentioned...but I thought it was worth its own thread....

MEET THE LUMP!

:wink: 

Jimi


----------



## Racers (29 May 2014)

Hi Toby

The hardest part was getting some threaded studs made as they are a nonstandard thread.
I made mine slightly larger for better control.





Pete


----------



## tobytools (29 May 2014)

Racers":pz3i6n1r said:


> Hi Toby
> 
> The hardest part was getting some threaded studs made as they are a nonstandard thread.
> I made mine slightly larger for better control.
> ...



I may struggle then lol, if it's not brook don't fix it I guess. I would like to change tho. Do you have you process documented with pics ect? 

TT 
Thanks


----------



## Racers (29 May 2014)

Its just a case of turning a couple of handles and gluing in the studding.

Better pic





Get it sharp and test it first, is probably the best thing to do.

Pete


----------



## tobytools (29 May 2014)

That's very nice Pete. Ok mind made up ill sharpen tomorrow and then use it. Turn new handles next week 
TT


----------



## Racers (30 May 2014)

Hi Chaps

I picked the Teak up today.





One plank has some wicked ripple.





Pete


----------



## jimi43 (30 May 2014)

WOW PETE!!!

Tiger Teak!

That is going to be gorgeous...what'ya gonna make?

Jim


----------



## Racers (30 May 2014)

Hi Jim

Haven't got anything in mind, I didn't know I was getting it!

Probably some box type thing. 

Pete


----------



## DannyEssex (30 May 2014)

These are a couple of my fave gloats. The Groves saw was a pound and the #6 stanley was £2. I spent a bit of time on the Groves saw and the #6 needs quite a bit of elbow grease. The frog is in an oil bath as we speak. The cap iron screw is almost fused into the frog. Im worried I might have to get another frog. 

My whole tool collection is full of gloats. 95% of my tool's are from bootsales  :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (30 May 2014)

DannyEssex":yt1y3zzt said:


> These are a couple of my fave gloats. The Groves saw was a pound and the #6 stanley was £2. I spent a bit of time on the Groves saw and the #6 needs quite a bit of elbow grease. The frog is in an oil bath as we speak. The cap iron screw is almost fused into the frog. Im worried I might have to get another frog.
> 
> My whole tool collection is full of gloats. 95% of my tool's are from bootsales  :lol:



You did a superb job on that old Groves saw mate!

Jimi


----------



## DannyEssex (30 May 2014)

Thanks Jimi, I have been on the hunt for some more abandoned tools to give a new breath of life, im well and truly sliding down the slope  :lol:


----------



## Racers (30 May 2014)

Some of my past ones

A Hitachi M12V for £23 a Makita Palm sander for £3 these for less than a fiver.





All these screws and the router free from work.






Pete


----------



## DTR (31 May 2014)

Stanley joist brace - £1






Record 042 Shoulder plane - £18






And my favourite gloat, a Charnley stone for a pound!


----------



## David C (31 May 2014)

This is rather late in the day but, in my opinion the Hock irons makes a huge difference to any Stanley scraper plane.

My 6th DVD has a chapter on the 112 Scraper plane. I lists the ten things which I notice give people trouble.

If these things are done right, the 112 is a fantastic tool for scraping large areas. (Basically it is set up just like a No. 80, it is not difficult).

Best wishes,
David Charlesworth


----------



## SteveF (1 Jun 2014)

nothing to do with handtools whatsoever

but today boot fair 50p






Steve


----------



## jimi43 (1 Jun 2014)

SteveF":jeepmdu6 said:


> nothing to do with handtools whatsoever
> 
> but today boot fair 50p
> 
> ...



Absolutely no doubt that they are real Cubans because anyone selling fake ones would be out of business at 50p a pop!!! :mrgreen: 

Major find for a cigar buff if they are real!

Given the dangers recently announced of the contents of fake tobacco products, it might be worth checking though....

CLICKITY CLICK

Well done mate! If I still smoked...I would be really chuffed with that find!

Jim


----------



## SteveF (1 Jun 2014)

jimi43":w8t8sx1d said:


> SteveF":w8t8sx1d said:
> 
> 
> > nothing to do with handtools whatsoever
> ...



i don't smoke them either
i only wanted the box
i am convinced they are real
only £38 each to buy

Steve


----------



## jimi43 (1 Jun 2014)

SteveF":1nwnuazc said:


> jimi43":1nwnuazc said:
> 
> 
> > SteveF":1nwnuazc said:
> ...



Watch out for PMs from avid cigar smokers then!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## toolsntat (1 Jun 2014)

Free, as in for nowt :wink: Norris smoother off Freecycle 8) 

Wish I had a picture of it but alas it is at the bottom of a stack :roll: #-o 

Oh, and some planemakers planes for not a lot  
Something else I have not personally took pictures of yet #-o 
Must do it next weekend :idea: 

Andy


----------



## bugbear (1 Jun 2014)

toolsntat":296zxq6j said:


> Free, as in for nowt :wink: Norris smoother off Freecycle 8)



Gentlemen; we have a winner.

=D> =D> =D> 

BugBear


----------



## tobytools (1 Jun 2014)

When did you get that Andy? Don't get much better than a free Norris... 

Well done mate
TT


----------



## JohnPW (2 Jun 2014)

Some excellent gloats so far!

OK I know a bullnose plane is not all that useful, but how about a Record 077A in practically unused condition, although there is a bit of rust on the plating, and it looks like the full length blade still has the factory bevel, for £4?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Jun 2014)

Just take the front off, and sell it as a "chisel plane" on evil bay?


----------



## JohnPW (2 Jun 2014)

There's one on Ebay now, with the front taken off, permanently  







Edit: went for £51+P&P!


----------



## CStanford (2 Jun 2014)

I think the Record 'war finish' is a cadmium plating. I have a 405 with it. Wash hands after use! Cadmium is bad stuff.


----------



## Vann (16 Jun 2014)

Here's a late entry (I can't beat the free Norris though)

Record 08ss - $35.00 (= ~£17.50)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing ... =742174497





Gloat over.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## tobytools (16 Jun 2014)

Well spotted vann. I know you've been looking for this a while now. 
Bravo
TT


----------



## Racers (16 Jun 2014)

Very nice Record No8 Vann.

Pete


----------



## tobytools (29 Jun 2014)

Just got these of eBay, allways wanted a japanese chisel, and I like mortice chisels, so win win. 
One of the chisels is unknown to me, it's almost like the blunt chisel technique.
I'll know more when I receive these.

What you think.
Got these for under £30 
May seem a bit pricy but hey we love and learn.

TT


----------



## tobytools (29 Jun 2014)

tobytools":3l7lp0pt said:


> Just got these of eBay, allways wanted a japanese chisel, and I like mortice chisels, so win win.
> One of the chisels is unknown to me, it's almost like the blunt chisel technique.
> I'll know more when I receive these.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimi43 (29 Jun 2014)

tobytools":1j4t7mpf said:


> tobytools":1j4t7mpf said:
> 
> 
> > Just got these of eBay, allways wanted a japanese chisel, and I like mortice chisels, so win win.
> ...



I think you possibly did very well indeed! Of course...pictures of the faces would be nice but I think it's a valid gamble. 

More pictures when you get them please!

Jimi


----------



## Vann (1 Jul 2014)

tobytools":2ywpwv51 said:


> Well spotted vann. I know you've been looking for this a while now.
> Bravo





Racers":2ywpwv51 said:


> Very nice Record No8 Vann.





Vann - in another thread":2ywpwv51 said:


> tobytools- from that same thread":2ywpwv51 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got that no8 up and running yet?
> ...








It's a type 3 (1945-52ish), but with no patent date on the 2-piece cap-iron, so post-1947. Handles are not beech, but I'm not sure that they're rosewood either (rosewood was not the norm from 1939, but continued to show up randomly for quite a while after that - presumably each time stocks ran low and they got to the old ones near the bottom of the barrel). Most of the transfer is still on the tote. Very little chrome left on the front of the lever-cap.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## tobytools (1 Jul 2014)

Im glad I never sold my no8. Thanks to the wise words from Pete (thank you) 
Looking good vann. 

What are your planes with it now? Wip 

Cheers
TT


----------



## Vann (1 Jul 2014)

Hi Toby. I might do a WIP towards the end of the year. As I said earlier:


Vann":v5ax7ggs said:


> ...I've put it aside - my shed time ATM is going into my blacksmith's post drills, and into reviving a few tools with and for my 9 yo daughter...


Not every purchase is gloat worthy. I feel more like a goat :shock: than a gloat over this Record No.5 I bought last week...







The seller said it was very rusty, but suggested it could be done up. I'm trying to get a partial refund because he failed to mention the break. But I think I'll be out of luck  . It was a type 1 (1930-39) complete with nickel-plated screws - but the iron is so badly corroded it's probably going in the scrap bin (assuming the seller doesn't take the whole thing back).

Ahh well, yer wins some an yer looses some #-o 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## tobytools (1 Jul 2014)

Shame about the type1, you truley are the gatherer of rusty planes lol,
I've been looking for a vintage post/pillar drill myself to restore  
Seen a few but not local enough so I'll be keeping an eye out.

I've basically sold all by bailey pattern planes apart from a few that I use. 
Limited space and all that. 

I've got my eye on a marples plane ATM, tho I don't want to slip down the slope again. 

Cheers vann. 
Stay in touch 
TT


----------



## RKrush (2 Jul 2014)

tobytools":163td1k1 said:


> ....I've been looking for a vintage post/pillar drill myself to restore
> Seen a few but not local enough so I'll be keeping an eye.



Are you talking about one of these?





I have has this for ages and all I have managed to do is strip and refinish the base. Too many projects on the go at once! One day soon I will get round to it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Jul 2014)

Two threads converging again? See Andy's new bench drill.


----------



## tobytools (2 Jul 2014)

phil.p":2uwb6yku said:


> Two threads converging again? See Andy's new bench drill.



I've seen it and it make me want one even more 

TT


----------



## Vann (2 Jul 2014)

RKrush":2ryebijz said:


> Are you talking about one of these?


Mine are more the American style.



This is a Canadian Blower & Forge No.61 that's nearly finished. Unfortunately I don't have a table for it.




This is a Sliver Mfg Co. No.14, before I took it to bits to cart home (on the train :roll: ). Two loads so far, about 2/3 of the total drill. The remaining third is still at my sister's - 450miles away :!: 

And I have four more in various states of disrepair  - Yup, there's even a post drill slope, and I'm on it...

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## tobytools (2 Jul 2014)

Vann":2ab9d6iu said:


> RKrush":2ab9d6iu said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about one of these?
> ...



We all love a slope, weeeeeeeee!!!! 

TT


----------



## arnoldmason8 (2 Jul 2014)

Hi Folks---I bought this shoulder plane on EBay a couple of weeks ago. The body is brass / bronze but I have had trouble getting a decent photo which shows the true colour of the body. I paid £40 inc postage which i thought was very reasonable.
I am not quite sure what species of wood the infill is. It seems rather light in weight for rosewood.












Have a good gloat !!! ------Regards Arnold


----------



## Racers (3 Jul 2014)

That's nice Arnold

+1 on getting the body colour right, I have the same problem, you need to have something the same colour as the body at an angle where it reflects back into the camera lens.
I am planning to raise my plane up and put a large sheet of brass where it reflects on the plane.



My Corian infill plane by maddpete, on Flickr

Thats the best I have done so far.

Pete

P.S. the infill looks like walnut.


----------



## jimi43 (3 Jul 2014)

Given that it's the same casting as I found long ago and assuming Pete's right..which I think he is...then it was probably a gunsmith's tool as this would have been bought as a casting which was a cheaper route and then infilled with what they had around...which tends me towards gunmaking.

Just my 2p worth.

Jimi


----------



## arnoldmason8 (3 Jul 2014)

Thanks for your replies Pete & Jimi. I agree that the plane is a craftsman completed casting but I am not sure about the Gunsmith theory.
I agree the wood of the wedge is probably Walnut but I am not 100% convinced that the infill wood is even the same variety as the wedge.
Still, I am very happy with my purchase and for £40 including carrage it was very reasonable.
Pete -I wll try your tip of using a brass plate next time I am doing some photos.

Regards-------Arnold


----------



## JohnPW (5 Jul 2014)

I wished I could get a Record no 8 for £17.50!

Here's a Record 040 single arm small plough plane:





Came from a job lot, so cost could be £3-5 depending how I split up the total price.


----------



## tobytools (6 Jul 2014)

Spotted this on eBay, only bid for it as they where located in Bournemouth 
Cost me £5.56 and came with two other jack. In the junk box.
This is my first badger plane.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gqc8pishyyzml ... .55.15.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5kt17sw73k5sg ... .55.36.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/33yhb7lzhh6jl ... .09.54.png

No makers mark that is visiable on plane, stunning patina and amazing condition.
Truley gloat worthy!

Thanks 
TT


----------



## arnoldmason8 (6 Jul 2014)

tobytools":1ml4hmji said:


> Spotted this on eBay, only bid for it as they where located in Bournemouth
> Cost me £5.56 and came with two other jack. In the junk box.
> This is my first badger plane.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gqc8pishyyzml ... .55.15.jpg
> ...



TT--Very nice plane at a good price too. When the time comes to replace that iron which is nearly worn out you are going to have fun grinding a square edged blade to the correct profie.
I did the same many years ago for a panel raising plane which has a simlar shaped blade. It took me hours!!!

Regards---Arnold

PS Please use Photobucket or Flicker to download your photos. So much easier for everybody to use!!


----------



## tobytools (7 Jul 2014)

in regards to the photos thing i use (photo bucket) I will look into using another as this one seems to upset almost every one with Brocken links and having to open and close every links separately. 

The plane is great. Never having a use for it today I still wanted one, the iron will be a pain I'm sure, I'll have to ask advice from a few blade experts.
Another gloat thread comming soon 

TT


----------



## Harbo (7 Jul 2014)

TT please do - I cannot view your photos on my iPad using Tapatalk nor on my PC using Windows?

Rod


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jul 2014)

Windows 8 + chrome is ok on mine.


----------



## jimi43 (7 Jul 2014)

Windows XP, Windows 7 and Chrome ok here too as is Android using Chrome on Galaxy S3

No problem on any of those pictures come up fine and in fairly high resolution too.

Jimi


----------



## Harbo (7 Jul 2014)

Most odd as I can see all other peoples ones - and I've got Dropbox on my computers - am I supposed to access them through that?

Rod


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jul 2014)

I don't even know what Dropbox is - but I just click and get them.
Thinking about it, I couldn't get the Times sudoku last week until I got rid of a month's cookies maybe your's has picked up something?


----------



## jimi43 (7 Jul 2014)

phil.p":q15ssza2 said:


> I don't even know what Dropbox is - but I just click and get them.
> Thinking about it, I couldn't get the Times sudoku last week until I got rid of a month's cookies maybe your's has picked up something?



Dropbox is just storage area...Cloud thingy...really handy programme/system actually as all of my PCs synchronise in one place and I don't have to store images on one hard drive. Android phone, Android tablet...Win XP PC in house, Win 7 PC in observatory...Win 7 on laptop...they all ready the Dropbox folder and if you take a picture on the phone or tablet or insert an SD card in one of the PCs...the Dropbox is updated.

If I want to post here though I send my images from there to my webspace...and that will display rather than error which Dropbox will do here. No idea why though.

Jimi


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jul 2014)

I've only this computer and a pay as you go phone with no camera. Nothing whatsoever stored. No music, no photo's, no porn, nothing. Nothing to send anywhere.


----------



## Steve1066 (9 Jul 2014)

Had a good week on eBay


----------



## tobytools (9 Jul 2014)

Nice one Steve. 
What information you got on the stanley bench plane?
99p now that a amazing price. Better that carboot price

My latest purchase. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121374885184 

Was local enough to collect, 

TT


----------



## Racers (9 Jul 2014)

Nice one Toby.

Pete


----------



## Steve1066 (9 Jul 2014)

tobytools":29xqvusl said:


> Nice one Steve.
> What information you got on the stanley bench plane?
> 99p now that a amazing price. Better that carboot price
> 
> ...



Nun at the moment have to wait till I pick it up on Friday. looks like a no6 in the photo 
Pick the woody up last night and there are in good condition and the blades are sharp. 
I am one happy boy

And that is a nice set of chisel you got there


----------



## tobytools (9 Jul 2014)

Steve1066":2xv86tgq said:


> tobytools":2xv86tgq said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Steve.
> ...



I know can't believe I got them for that price, ended on Sunday and picked up Monday, everyone mush have been asleep. The person I got them off is a professional furniture maker (contempery furniture) he was shocked they went for so little to. I believe he's upgrading to LN chisels. 
Next project make a chisel rack  

Best thing tho. Is they are mega flat on the faces and are wicked sharp, no work needed to be done 
TT


----------



## woodbrains (9 Jul 2014)

Hello,

He should 'upgrade' to Ashley Iles. The set of unhandled ones I've just got are absolutely superb. Haven't had time to do any handles yet, but I took the wax off and flattened the backs and they are remarkable. The lands are super fine, cannot see how LN ones could be better in that respect. And of course they are O1 carbon steel, rather than LN's A2. I honestly think these Iles chisels are the best Weatern chisel you can get for sensible, fine work.

More when I have some handles to show.

Mike.


----------



## Steve1066 (9 Jul 2014)

tobytools":1q56o045 said:


> Steve1066":1q56o045 said:
> 
> 
> > tobytools":1q56o045 said:
> ...



Nice to see he went through with the sale. I've had stuff suddenly get broken, and told it's no longer available when I won at silly cheep prices .


----------



## tobytools (9 Jul 2014)

Ive had the it's lost blag. Really pineappled me off.. I'm over it honest 

I agree the AI are te best I have 5 of them. Now they are dedicated to fine work and dt. Sorbys are my work horses as they say, but who knows not use them yet.

Looking forwards to the handles for ye AI chisels

Thanks
TT


----------



## Mr_P (14 Jul 2014)

Great chisels Toby,

These have just been despatched to the soggy North

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331259194532? ... 1497.l2649

Looks like a big washita to me


----------



## tobytools (14 Jul 2014)

Nice spot P, long time where you been?
I'm more of a water stone man myself, but I have a good few stones, nothing like Jimi's but not far off.
I'm trying to be a good boy and not buy off the bay anymore but it's hard not to. 

I'm soon to purchase some good from CHT. Gulp don't tell the misses as she nearly hit the roof when I told her how much my basket added up to ;£

TT


----------



## Mr_P (15 Jul 2014)

I've been here and there but mainly here  

I'm a big fan of oil stones and can't wait to find out if this is bigger and thicker than my current stone.

Toby I'm shocked no more ebay and buying new, whatever next a one page sharpening thread ?

The world's gone mad and I don't like it.


----------



## tobytools (15 Jul 2014)

Mr_P":14jyiiwz said:


> I've been here and there but mainly here
> 
> I'm a big fan of oil stones and can't wait to find out if this is bigger and thicker than my current stone.
> 
> ...



I did see a 10" x3" wakisha stone on the bay a while back. Every now and then I spot some nice ones. I'll keep you informed if I spot anymore 

Maby a bit of eBay  but I'm in need of some precision tooling and CHT is the right place plus I get a student discount 

Take care mate
TT


----------



## bugbear (15 Jul 2014)

Mr_P":2moj2cja said:


> Great chisels Toby,
> 
> These have just been despatched to the soggy North
> 
> ...



Agreed - the colour could (just) have been india fine, but they weren't (AFAIK) made in 10" sizes, so Washita it is.

Very handy stone, IMHO, to follow an India "fine", but before a fine finishing natural.

BugBear


----------



## Plumberpete (15 Jul 2014)

Now this is what I call a gloat........ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28293695


----------



## jimi43 (15 Jul 2014)

Plumberpete":2t62g4th said:


> Now this is what I call a gloat........ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28293695



Heard that on the radio yesterday Pete....wonderful.

Should stop all the moaning from people who say you can never find anything at car bootfairs eh!?

And north of Watford too! Who would have thought! :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## Plumberpete (15 Jul 2014)

jimi43":3c2v5krr said:


> Plumberpete":3c2v5krr said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is what I call a gloat........ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28293695
> ...




I like the fact he haggled the seller down from £6 to £3! :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (15 Jul 2014)

Plumberpete":2mkabtkg said:


> jimi43":2mkabtkg said:
> 
> 
> > Plumberpete":2mkabtkg said:
> ...



Man after my own heart!

"I've only got three quid left mate..."

Priceless!

Jimi


----------



## jimi43 (15 Jul 2014)

I suppose this is a perfect time to show my favourite gloat again....LITTLE ISAAC...







That was a "walking back to the carpark and I've only got 20p left mate" moment!

:mrgreen: 

Jimi


----------



## tobytools (15 Jul 2014)

Haha jimi, now your just showing off 
But I won't be drawn into a show down as it's like bringing a knife to a gun fight 

Love Isaac 
TT


----------



## Steve1066 (15 Jul 2014)

jimi43":2i2xw1sr said:


> I suppose this is a perfect time to show my favourite gloat again....LITTLE ISAAC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will take some beating. 
20p he would have got more if he scraped it.


----------



## Mr_P (21 Jul 2014)

tobytools":17wkfg76 said:


> I did see a 10" x3" wakisha stone on the bay a while back. Every now and then I spot some nice ones. I'll keep you informed if I spot anymore
> 
> Take care mate
> TT



3" wide now that's my idea of luxury, all mine are 2"

This week I have been mainly buying planes with incorrect lever caps.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301241964400? ... 1497.l2649

I.Sorby no.6 will look well next to my no.5

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251593948631? ... 1497.l2649

Never tried a woden but if its as good as my vice I'll have a dilemma on my hands and a lovely span bonus lol.


----------



## tobytools (21 Jul 2014)

3" wide wakisha wowza. Now that's got to be worth it's weight in gold. 

I'm so jealous about the I sorby. What's it gona cost me to take one off your hands. 
I seems you have adopted the "eye" for these things mate.
Keep it up.
Love a gloat 

I'm trying to be a good boy but I'm not so here are my gloats....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171388464168 
I got £5 part refund as ye plane wasn't 30" but 29 3/8"

The iron was especially nice on this
Again it's a big boy.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r9erucfdrkc7l ... .05.42.jpg
John green (very old)

And..

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3spsl7plkthhf ... .27.29.png

TT


----------



## jimi43 (21 Jul 2014)

I LOVE that Iohn Green iron!! Amazing...old Fleur de Lys mark too!

Wonderful! Simply wonderful!

Jimi


----------



## tobytools (21 Jul 2014)

jimi43":3o221q24 said:


> I LOVE that Iohn Green iron!! Amazing...old Fleur de Lys mark too!
> 
> Wonderful! Simply wonderful!
> 
> Jimi



Im glad you love it as it's your now mate. 
I was going to either bin it or put on eBay as buy now £0.01 free postage lol

Cheers
TT


----------



## jimi43 (21 Jul 2014)

tobytools":cpmyw1af said:


> jimi43":cpmyw1af said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE that Iohn Green iron!! Amazing...old Fleur de Lys mark too!
> ...



That's very kind of you mate!

I have a good use for that little gem! :wink: 

Jim


----------



## Mr_P (22 Jul 2014)

£30 for a woodie, it must be good. Like mine a bit more magnetic and preferably less than 6" long.

Blimey give me chance to have a play first Toby but not really my size so up for grabs you really want it.

In danger of becoming a bit of a "C" where Mr P is concerned.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400741639017? ... 1497.l2649
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/I-Sorby-Bevel ... 27e6bddc49

and this bad boy arrived today
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301244078351? ... 1497.l2649

Doh just ordered a brand new one for $50, oh well it well make an interesting update to my Scottish infill page when it arrives.


----------



## tobytools (22 Jul 2014)

Mr_P":3dwpd1sf said:


> £30 for a woodie, it must be good. Like mine a bit more magnetic and preferably less than 6" long.
> 
> Blimey give me chance to have a play first Toby but not really my size so up for grabs you really want it.
> 
> ...



Mr P, when you've had a play let me know of a price 

Can you pm me some pics? 

We could do some swaps or something...

I have loads of sorby gems mr p recently got this iron. It can with a plane that I thought was rosewood. Turned out to be dirty oak. Grrrr cost 4.99 all in so not a big loss. The iron is well worth it.

I live the comment you once made P "id like to have been a fly on the wall when they chose that logo" 

Tho I know why 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e9zd4fy89u5p9 ... .01.48.jpg

Not a problem Jimi  we're doing a fair trade. And I know your post pics of it cleaned and sharpened up, I have to ask what's your intentions for it....

Back to work
TT


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Jul 2014)

Racers":35et4uyo said:


> Going to buy some Burmese teak boards tomorrow ;-)
> 
> Pete



Pete, 

That would put a serious dent in my 'timber fund'! I want to try and make an 'Adirondack' type chair; I considered teak, but will settle for cedarwood.

John :mrgreen:


----------



## jimi43 (22 Jul 2014)

Watcha John!!!

How are you mate?

Jimi


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Jul 2014)

jimi43":3o0cw4af said:


> Watcha John!!!
> 
> How are you mate?
> 
> Jimi




'Ow do Jimi. 

I'm well thanks. I see that so are you! It's early doors here, and I am getting into the shop before it gets too warm. I love this weather, but it don't love me! :mrgreen: 

Cheers m'man. 

John


----------

